# New in South Africa



## saserra (Sep 23, 2012)

I am argentinian and i moved to SAF for a project in Standerton. I would like to meet people to go out ortake same drinks. Anyone in the area? I can travel to JBG at the weekends if there are somebody available to do sowmething. Please be in contact, cheers, Santiago


----------

